# 'Sicko' Leaks Onto Web



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Every Movie Marketer's Worst Nightmare Becomes Grim
Reality as Michael Moore's 'Sicko' is Leaked Onto Web*

Michael Moore's latest documentary "Sicko" has been pirated and is now widely
available for download on peer-to-peer content sites like www.thepiratebay.org.

Last week, the Oscar winning director announced that he had decided to stash a
copy of "Sicko" in Canada, in case the federal government decided to impound
it over an apparently unauthorized trip to Cuba made during its filming. As it turns
out, the hard part won't be getting the film released, but getting audiences to pay
to see it now that its available for free.

If the breach is as wide as it appears -- and this reporter downloaded a copy and
watched it late Thursday night with ease -- Moore, and distributor, The Weinstein
Company, have a every film maker's worst marketing nightmare on their hands --
how to persuade people to go to the theater to see a show that is available free
on the Internet.

Moore @ http://AdAge.com


----------



## PetSounds66 (Sep 5, 2006)

I hope Moore/Weintsteins would consider giving all of the profits from this film to free clinics. There's something to be said about making million's off the misfortune of others. :nono2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Michael Moore's latest documentary "Sicko" has been pirated and is now widely
> available for download on peer-to-peer content sites like www.thepiratebay.org.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

PetSounds66 said:


> There's something to be said about making million's off the misfortune of others. :nono2:


Are you talking about the filmmakers or the HMOs? Heh.

Seriously, I think this was a deliberate leak, done to either A: Drum up publicity B: This is such a serious subject that everyone should see it no matter how they see it, or C: A second copy of the film was stashed on the Net, someone found it then leaked it.

I saw it. It seemed pretty powerful to me. But I'm sure there are gross inaccuracies left to be pointed out, so go ahead let's do it. I'm sure the H C systems are not great in the other places mentioned in the film, taxes must be sky high, etc.

I suppose there are plenty of Torrents out there that can be had w/o me posting the ZIPped one I have here on my HD. It would just get deleted. So I guess I won't be doing it unless there's a clamor for it, and a few of you get it and it would still be deleted. Or go find it I guess.

I love the part that says, "Watch this free copy and keep $ out of that fat f-ks hands". Really funny.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm... in my not to humble opinion, Michael bleeping Moore has slightly more credibility than those who SPAM without mercy. Pond scum has better credibility than Michael bleeping Moore.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw this film on 7/4 and it's a free country, you can say what you like. This film was not my cup of tea, principally because I do not enjoy Mr. Moore himself.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

So if you think our country has adequate health care coverage for all, raise your hand. 

I'm not a big fan of Moore's either. But our health care system stinks no matter how you look at it. Doctors are getting run out of business because of malpractice insurance rates and the system has such minimal residual capacity that we'll have a hell of a time dealing with a major global crisis (e.g. influenza pandemic).

I'll take a look at Moore's film when we get back from vacation next week. But if it helps provoke more discussion on solutions, it'll get two thumbs up from me.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The problem with Michael Moore's films is Michael Moore. He lacks credibility and
he has the journalistic ethics of the Enquirer. Whatever issue he takes up suffers
because of who he is. I wouldn't waste time or money going to see any of his films.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

From all I've seen in the media about "Sicko", both conservative and liberal members of Congress are praising the film. There may well be many inaccuracies, but that's true of most documentaries. Granted, Moore is not a very likable person, but he still deserves to be heard. 
It would appear that most of you have little experience with health insurance providers, particularly with HMO's. As a senior citizen, in order to keep my medical costs down, I had little choice but to "join" an HMO. My pension plan helps pay some of my costs, as does Medicare, but I have to use doctors and hospitals "in network" and use the HMO's mail order pharmacy for my meds. In exchange for this, I get some comfort in knowing I will have coverage for the short term. Still, many problems common to the elderly are not covered by insurance or Medicare -- hearing ads, for example. Long term care generally is not covered.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Does it matter it's on the internet? It's not like it's gunna make much money anways.

Anyone catch Micheal Moore on CNN the other night? He needs to get off that Donut Diet and get a chicky.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> he has the journalistic ethics of the Enquirer.


What a horrible thing to say about the Enquirer. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> both conservative and liberal members of Congress are praising the film.


These are members of Congress, who have the ethics of the Enquirer (both conservative and liberal).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The movie gains credibility with me because I have had bad experiences with insurance companies--not to the extent depicted in this film, but I do know others who have.

I doubt universal coverage would cost more in taxes than the $800/month my group plan costs.

Insurance premiums are high, deductibles are high, insurance and drug company profits are high. The current system is so defective it's gotta be time for something drastic.

I don't know that everything in "Sicko" is true and accurate, but it is easy to believe it could be. Unlikeable extremists (like Moore) are often the catalysts for change.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just received this email today and thought it appropriate....


> HOW DO YOU PICK YOUR DOCTORS?
> Two patients limp into two different medical clinics with the
> same complaint. Both have
> trouble walking and appear to require hip replacement. The first patient
> ...


Of course in Canada, and most other socialist medical societies the human wait would be multiplied by a factor of about 10x or so, if they would even allow the operation.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

What does it matter if they could operate as soon as this afternoon, when your insurance declines?


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

Not Moore's best effort. Bowling for Columbine was far better as was Roger and Me.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Moore is a cook and I agree with what has been said about him and his lack of ethics. I won't watch the film simply because I can't stand him. The problem with a person like him putting together a documentary is that IMNHO he is not interested in reporting the facts, but is after pushing his agenda. If he could simply report the facts (both sides) he might have some credibilty. He doesn't with me.

I also completely agree that our health care issues need to be fixed and there is much work to do. [sarcasm on] Let's push for socialized medicine and let the government run our health care. They have done such a great job with everything else they do. [\sarcasm off] The first place I would start is with the ambulance chasers like John Edwards. Shut them down! Let's get rid of the thousands of frivilous lawsuits. Too many lawyers in DC to ever let that happen though. :nono2:


----------

